# Baler-Connection vs Flex Rake



## haybale (Jul 20, 2015)

Was wondering if anybody has used a baler connection or flex rake? how do they hold up? thinking about getting one but wanted to hear some feed back on them.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

???????









Sorry just had to!!!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I use one. It's a modified Vermeer r23. It's built right and holds up great. They'll cost you 40k and only a guy here in Texas builds them


----------



## haybale (Jul 20, 2015)

was it a rake hand or a baler connection? I tried to call rake hand but the guy isn't crazy about building one. and yeah he was really expensive. does baler connection make one for a hydraulic rake?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Im lost what is this setup?


----------



## haybale (Jul 20, 2015)

I found the website .... www.balerconnection.com


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Love mine it's great in everything except real thick hay, has some problems feeding through the back.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Not the same idea but works with side feed baler


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

haybale said:


> was it a rake hand or a baler connection? I tried to call rake hand but the guy isn't crazy about building one. and yeah he was really expensive. does baler connection make one for a hydraulic rake?


Mine is a rakehand.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I have nothing against that baler connection I know people who use them with wheel and Vermeer rakes. I still don't think they are strong enough to hold up like the rakehand. All the rakehand uses is a rake baskets everything else is extremely beefed up and is built to last


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I like that yours is a little more open In the back, you ever get in heavy lomg stemmed crops like hay grazer? After this week in late heavy JG I've been contemplating a basket rake.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

No Sudan down here but I've bales 4,5,6 bale acre coastal this year with only problems on corners the rake clogs up so you either cut corners out or go up and down. Are you having feeding problems to baler or rake isn't wanting to pick it up?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Not to bad considering the cost of a new 2300. Still Leary at how well they're actually built


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Have the same problem in the corner, nothing you can do about that it seems. It has trouble feeding because mine has two extra braces coming down to the drawbar that chokes it down at the back


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Have the same problem in the corner, nothing you can do about that it seems. It has trouble feeding because mine has two extra braces coming down to the drawbar that chokes it down at the back


I can see problem there. We've never clogged the rakes unless it's poor operator error or on corners. A big deal of it is cause the 4' baler instead of a 5' but still shouldn't happen. Can you adjust windrow width from cab?

I think most of the problems would be solved by switching to a Vermeer rake


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Talked to the man that is building them now and he said lots of folks are having the same problem as I am this year in this heavy hay. Windrow width cannot be adjusted from the can on h&s rakes without turning a big hand crank on the back.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I still think there is a clearance issue on the Vermeer rake with "baler connection." I zoomed in and the tougne on baler is too low. On our rake the baler sits up a good 6" higher than the drawbar on the tractor and that helps out a lot when baling thick hay espically with a 4' baler when you have to make a narrow windrow compared to a 5' baler.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I actually met with the owner today as my shaft broke and I needed a repair kit. Nice guy running three of the rigs himself, said he has had no trouble with the Vermeer rakes plugging at all as the new ones don't have the v braces like mine. Wish I could upgrade and see how much better they really do but the Vermeer won't open wide enough to grab two of my swaths and not sure I can justify 28k for a rake.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I actually met with the owner today as my shaft broke and I needed a repair kit. Nice guy running three of the rigs himself, said he has had no trouble with the Vermeer rakes plugging at all as the new ones don't have the v braces like mine. Wish I could upgrade and see how much better they really do but the Vermeer won't open wide enough to grab two of my swaths and not sure I can justify 28k for a rake.


Damn, what size header you running on the 450? There's always a R2800 and you can add an extra 5-7k 
They get expensive but not as expensive as a tractor and relying on a guy to rake for you


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

16' he said the 2800 isn't stout enough to build the connection in.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

This is what I like about the rakehand. Everything is ran off one remote abs this control box. It had a pretty vinyl decal kit but it came off so I put some ugly hand writing on it.


----------

